# Coming Generation of Bladesmiths



## Anvil Head

Miss Lilly and her dad Walkinboss, came over Sat. inspite of the monsoons and other weather threats, to do a little knife work. They have attended several of my Trackrock Hammer-ins and she can't seem to get enough forge time. I think she's charmed her way into working on just about everybody's setup. Not sure how many blades and other items she has forged since she started, but her Dad has built her a forge, secured an anvil, and she is starting to accumulate tools and learning to use them. 

Here are a few pics of what she did this past Sat. Got the handle installed on the B/T while it was raining (hard). She forged that blade at TR last fall along with a much larger trailing point hunter that still needs a handle installed. Handle material came from the ITH table at TR (still enough left to do the hunter).
She forged the Blacksmith knife at my forge after the rain let up (perfect forging weather). Folks, if you have never forged a leaf that's one thing, to incorporate it into the handle for a working knife....well, you gotta want it!

ps - Special Thanks to all the parents who take the time and effort to allow their kids to experience new things.
She did excellent work and will only get better. 
We spent in-between times discussing her forge setup, tuning her forge, and tuning up her hammers and tongs. What kinds to look for and how to use them.

Folks....THIS is why I do Trackrock! 
Lilly is one of many that come to learn, and it's all good. What a blessing to be able to share what I know and love with these young people.

I will follow this with pics of several other young attendees just so's ya know.


----------



## Anvil Head

As promised:


----------



## Anvil Head

More:
(Note - This little blonde fellow is the infamous Scout. He started when he was 4 and is now 17 (not so little now). He is one of my best instructors at TR. No telling how many blades he has forged since he started.


----------



## Jeff C.

That's too cool, good to know there's some young artisans coming up.


----------



## sea trout

Those pictures are absolutely fantastic and very inspireing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anvil Head

Every kids dream - playing with fire, sharp pointy things, beating stuff with a hammer, getting dirty, and making a lot of noise.
What's not to like?

What amazes me (everytime) is to see their eyes light up when they realize they can actually make something with their own hands that's really useful and lasting - just like the real old guys do.


----------



## Razor Blade

Always fun to see them pounding a piece of steel.


----------



## Anvil Head

No good steel goes unpunished around a bladesmith.......


----------



## onedude

Great post Carl. Lots of good work and pictures there.
Doug
Jn. 3:16


----------



## Gobbler Down

Carl- my humble respect and gratitude to you and the other metal sages that shared your time, knowledge and love.  You and the other mentors created a wonderful memory for those young minds to cement and to be carried for generations to come. Congratulation!


----------



## Bkeepr

Track Rock Hammer-In is a lot of fun and great fellowship


----------



## wvdawg

Fantastic!  Those young'uns are good!


----------



## tsharp

I wish I wouldn't live so far away I would of love to be there and learn form the pros!


----------



## Anvil Head

WV, you know you are always welcome at TR - yeah I can watch these youngun's go at it all day. Best part is, I learn something each time I teach one which just makes me a better smith (so I win twice!)
T, it's a campground so just load up the tent/camper and make it a weekend. ps- you and others on here are killing me with the bull red avatars!


----------



## walkinboss01

Thx Carl. We appreciate your time and advice more than you know. We've been coming to the trackrock hammer in's for about 4 yrs and really enjoy them. It's truly a family affair, but really gives the kids an opportunity to dive in and get there hands dirty and learn something. Thanks again for everything that you do along with the other fine bladesmiths that help you out. I don't think that I've ever had the pleasure of meeting a nicer group of people.


----------



## T-N-T

No greater thing than to teach your knowledge to others.


----------



## CaptainCraig

When is the next track rock hammer in? My son would love it.


----------



## walkinboss01

CaptainCraig said:


> When is the next track rock hammer in? My son would love it.



You're in luck. It's next weekend.


----------



## Anvil Head

Captain C, I have the notice posted in the other thread titled "Trackrock Hammer-in" in this same sub-forum. If you can't find it send me a pm with your email address and I'll send you one personal like.
**Nice Buck!!**


----------

